# What is the highest horsepower achieved by a Cruze?



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

Just curious what is the highest horsepower achieved by a cruze and which model/engine achieved it?


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm in the 190's...Maybe able to pick up another 10-15 with the straight e85 and 42# injectors....but the turbo has been maxxed out. It's out of breath, needs to be twice the size to be able to achieve another 50hp, and then who knows what the internals will be able to handle.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

More HP with the 1.4T in the Cruze will be expensive much past the gains supplied by a tune. Chevy sized the turbo for responsiveness and midrange power, not top-end power. 

IIRC the highest power levels with a 1.4T were somewhere in the 230's for HP and higher for torque. That was in an engine in some college's purpose-built autocross car, and they had issues with the pistons chipping due to not getting the tune exactly right.


----------



## AkiRaw (Jun 7, 2012)

iCruze2 said:


> I'm in the 190's...Maybe able to pick up another 10-15 with the straight e85 and 42# injectors....but the turbo has been maxxed out. It's out of breath, needs to be twice the size to be able to achieve another 50hp, and then who knows what the internals will be able to handle.


what did u have installed to get in the 190's im looking to be around that range but just dont know what i should install so far i have a, Injen CAI and i will be receiving trifecta in a week


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

iCruze2 said:


> I'm in the 190's...Maybe able to pick up another 10-15 with the straight e85 and 42# injectors....but the turbo has been maxxed out. It's out of breath, needs to be twice the size to be able to achieve another 50hp, and then who knows what the internals will be able to handle.


What have you done to achive more then 50HP on your Cruze would love to get close to that.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Read my sig guys...also was running 1/3 tank of e85 mixed with 93. Thats how you achieve those goals. You have to pay to play


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

.....you don't want to go over 200HP lets just say that. 190 HP is perfectly achievable, however.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm sure our little iron block 1.4l is at least capable of being in the 190s reliably and for use as a daily driver. That's one thing I was surprised at; that GM used an iron block for a small 4 cylinder engine built more for fuel economy than anything. Why they didn't go with a lighter weight aluminum block, I don't know. But I do know it's probably able to withstand a _little_ overheating


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Holden Cruze turned into 180kW Walkinshaw Performance hot-hatch | CarAdvice


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Holden Cruze turned into 180kW Walkinshaw Performance hot-hatch |*CarAdvice


That's pretty impressive to get that kind of power out of the stock-ish engine... $50k for 240hp and 0-60 in 6.6 seconds is not though lol. $50,000 could get you some pretty fast cars here in the US


----------



## Pininfarina (Aug 31, 2012)

Hello Cruzers,
Writing from Peru (South America). I´ve an LTAS (6 Automatic Transmission) summit white. Regarding HP..I wanna know how to increase it in a trusty way (daily use). I´ve heard about the "chip" that increases HP up to 160 or something more in a combination with a K&N filter and also a mgnaFlow exhaust system.
Your comments will be appreciated.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Wouldn't recommend those chips (jet chip and the sorts) most of them are simply a resister in a plastic box (think 98 cents in parts at most) I'd recommend a tune and K&N as a simple way to increase power. Beautiful Cruze by the way.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Invierno said:


> That's pretty impressive to get that kind of power out of the stock-ish engine... $50k for 240hp and 0-60 in 6.6 seconds is not though lol. $50,000 could get you some pretty fast cars here in the US


50k is the complete package with full warranty, I believe the engine is just under $7,000 but would you want that sort of power with standard running gear?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

sorry no way for 50k i can turn this car into a super car haha


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

i have a question does anyone know how much hp the turbo give the motor.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I believe the non turbo 1.4 liter makes about 100hp, so it adds around 38hp with the turbo.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Yea for $30-40k I can get a 300+ hp WRX/STi or 400+hp Camaro SS lol all brand new with warranties of course lol


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Invierno said:


> Yea for $30-40k I can get a 300+ hp WRX/STi or 400+hp Camaro SS lol all brand new with warranties of course lol


Both good cars but have you ever ridden in an STI on bumpy roads, oh wait nearly all roads are bumpy in an STI. The standard WRX is a better daily driver. The Camaro is a nice car also but not a family car. As I said you can get the engine for about $7000 and I believe you don't have to go the full 180Kw if you just want a bit more reliable power and the cost should depend on the amount of tuning required.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Both good cars but have you ever ridden in an STI on bumpy roads, oh wait nearly all roads are bumpy in an STI. The standard WRX is a better daily driver. The Camaro is a nice car also but not a family car. As I said you can get the engine for about $7000 and I believe you don't have to go the full 180Kw if you just want a bit more reliable power and the cost should depend on the amount of tuning required.


I used to own and be heavily active in the WRX community so yes, I have ridden and driven plenty of STi's and WRXs lol. You're right, it is a stiff ride. It's a sports car. It's not exactly designed for luxury. Maybe the $50k could go towards a Cadillac CTS-V 

I know what you're trying to say though. I wish/hope we had these kind of options in the US. Maybe GM will come out with some packages i.e. "Stage 1, 2" etc for our Cruzes like they did for the Cobalt SS for awhile. Until then, it's up to us to upgrade bits and pieces here and there and work our way to the 200s ;=)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Invierno said:


> I used to own and be heavily active in the WRX community so yes, I have ridden and driven plenty of STi's and WRXs lol. You're right, it is a stiff ride. It's a sports car. It's not exactly designed for luxury. Maybe the $50k could go towards a Cadillac CTS-V
> 
> I know what you're trying to say though. I wish/hope we had these kind of options in the US. Maybe GM will come out with some packages i.e. "Stage 1, 2" etc for our Cruzes like they did for the Cobalt SS for awhile. Until then, it's up to us to upgrade bits and pieces here and there and work our way to the 200s ;=)


There's one fundamental problem with the Cruze in this regard and that's the cylinder head. Many inline-4 cylinder engines are very receptive to high boost levels because the cylinder heads are designed to flow extremely well at high RPMs. From what I have seen, the Cruze 1.4L is not that motor. It is designed more for bottom end torque than for top end power, so you can keep adding upgrades and adding parts to it, but the motor itself will not be as receptive to those upgrades as other motors in other cars are. I don't believe you can approach this motor the same way from a performance standpoint.


----------

